#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Heat Exchangers

## Esam

ɿ
                                   . :
  =    +    
            Conduction    Radiation                                             .

     ɿ
                                                       .
                 Reboilers           .           ( )        .                   .

      :
        :
1.      Parallel Flow               .   :




2.     Counter-Current Flow              :




    X-Axis                                   .            . 
   (  ):
      :
  1.    .
  2.    .
  3.  .
  4.  .
       :
 1.   Heaters :          .
 2.     Coolers :                         Cooling Water  
              Air Coolers.
 3.     Condensers:                    (    ) 
              Latent Heat         .
 4.     Evaporators :               (   ).
 5.     Reboilers:                    (   
      )        .

       . :
 1.    :           ( )      ()   .
 2.   :              ()          
      .
      . :
 1.                            
      .         150 .
 2.       Floating Head Exchangers:                   

          .
 3.           U-Type Exchengers:               U        
         .                  (   )   
                        .    
               .       .
 4.         Double Pipe heat Exchanger :                 
                  .

 :
 1.                           
                     .
 2. :                        
        Shell                          
         .
 3.                          
              (  ) .        ()    
    .
           shell & Tube           :
        shell          tubes.   :

         Tubes    :

    1.                .           
               shell        shell  tube      .
    2.     .                         shell(  
         ).
    3.       .            .
    4.               .
       shell   :
        1.         small pressure drop.
   2.       viscous.            .
   3.    .        kettle.


   4.     . 







     Plate & Frame:
 
1.   (      ).
2.         shell & Tube   .
3.                 plates .
4.             (      300 ̊ F      150  300 psig).
5.           .
6.       .













       Aerial H.Ex:
                                                      :
     1.        blade pitch.
2.             .
3.           louvers.       .
4.           .
     Direct Fired Heaters      indirect Fired Heaters:
        /         Radiation   Convection                 flame                                               (       )     .                       . 



See More:   Heat Exchangers

----------

